# Gerald's father passes away



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Wow...rough week for Gerald.RIP*



*



<H3>Wallace's father passes away

Click to expand...

*


> It's been a rough time personally for Gerald Wallace, and that might again impact his availability for a game this week.
> Gerald lost his grandmother last week, causing him to miss the three-game road trip to Miami, New Orleans and Dallas.
> Now I'm told his father has passed away. Services are Wednesday and Thursday in Alabama.
> Bobcats spokesman B.J. Evans says Gerald might miss Tuesday's home game against the Chicago Bulls, as a result.


</H3>


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, right before the holidays too. RIP


----------

